# Bike shorts



## mikemat (May 21, 2020)

New to road biking,am in good shape but not a big fan of the Lycra shorts. I'm looking for a form fitting shorts to wear over them. Any suggestions?


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Don't forget to wear sandals with socks, as well.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe if you looked in and posted in the forum section directly above this one...here's a hint...https://forums.roadbikereview.com/apparel-cycling-clothes/ you might get more info.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I usually agree with cxwrench's desire to nudge folks to the proper sub-forum... I also think it'd be good if mods moved threads from sub-forum to sub-forum as appropriate but understand they may have better things to do. On the other hand, beginner asking beginner question about clothes might be relevant here as well.

OP, if you do a search you'll find many previous threads on the topic.

A couple pieces of perspective: Sure, look and feel how you want to and don't care about being judged. As long as you are out there riding the bike, getting more fit, and enjoying it, what others think shouldn't matter. 

That said, if you really get into road biking your perspective might change to the point where you realize you look weird BECAUSE you are wearing baggie clothes over your bike clothes. There is a functional reason the shorts/bibs and jerseys are form fitting, ride enough and you'll notice they are the norm.

And that said, for mountain biking there are both baggie bike shorts that include the chamois, and those that don't so you can just wear them over other bike shorts. Often times these can be expensive, but they are specifically designed for cycling so things like pockets work better in riding position, etc. An example would be Hyperthreads Mountain Baggies. Regular hiking shorts will also do the trick, such as Columbia Silver Ridge cargo shorts.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

form-fitting shorts over form-fitting shorts...?

seems pointless.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> form-fitting shorts over form-fitting shorts...?
> 
> seems pointless.


So does wearing something at all that one is "not a big fan of".

If you don't like the don't wear them at all.

If what you really mean is you're too self conscious to wear them. My suggestion would be to get over it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the best solution is probably form-fitting shorts over cycling shorts over some tidy whities...

winning combination there.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Look into Mt biking shorts


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

bmach said:


> Look into Mt biking shorts


^^^this^^^

If you don't want the form fitting look of Lycra but you want some padding, then these are a good compromise.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> ^^^this^^^
> 
> If you don't want the form fitting look of Lycra but you want some padding, then these are a good compromise.


I'm surprised, but enough mountain bikers wear them so it must be true.

I've had some lycra shorts that were way to big for me and those sucked. I would think even more loose would be worse but I've never tried Mtn bike shorts.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Oxtox said:


> form-fitting shorts over form-fitting shorts...?
> 
> seems pointless.


They'll also bunch-up underneath, then you'l be wearing form-fitting but lumpy shorts. For a person with poor self-image, this could be a deadly combination.......


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I just wear black boody paint.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

jetdog9 said:


> And that said, for mountain biking there are both baggie bike shorts that include the chamois, and those that don't so you can just wear them over other bike shorts. *Often times these can be expensive*,


There are bike shorts and there are bike liner shorts. The latter is usually cheaper. The OP can try that and just wear shorts of his choice over it. 

Just make sure you understand what liner shorts are for. It's not same as regular bike shorts, the fabric is thinner and more breathable. I've seen a dude biking with it like regular shorts on a sunny day which made his posterior canyon semi-visible when I unknowingly drafted him for a few seconds. :frown2: I hammered down and passed him.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll put it simply -- Comfort! Comfort! Comfort! Yes, eventually your crotch will hurt no matter what style shorts you might be wearing, but you'll be able to go a heck of a lot further before agony sets in if you are wearing genuine roadie shorts. You pays your money and you makes your choice.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

balking on using activity-appropriate gear is usually an indicator that the person isn't all that serious.

the OP is most likely not going to become a real cyclist, might become some rando 'guy on a bike'...ball cap on backwards, wife-beater t-shirt, crocs...


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember 40 or so years ago all I ever road cycling were jean shorts. Even wore them on a century ride. I like cycling shorts but you will adapt to what ever you wear.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

This thread is a great example of why new posters so often don't return.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

Lombard said:


> This thread is a great example of why new posters so often don't return.


^^^Amen^^^


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Lombard said:


> This thread is a great example of *how easily some snowflakes get the butthurt*.


ftfy...


----------



## jimsh87 (3 d ago)

jetdog9 said:


> I usually agree with cxwrench's desire to nudge folks to the proper sub-forum... I also think it'd be good if mods moved threads from sub-forum to sub-forum as appropriate but understand they may have better things to do. On the other hand, beginner asking beginner question about clothes might be relevant here as well.
> 
> OP, if you do a search you'll find many previous threads on the topic.
> 
> ...


Great information, i am newbie here and found many interesting content on this site, thanks seniors


----------

